# Oral Malignant Melanoma



## memlili (Mar 16, 2006)

Wondering if anyone else has dealt with this? My sweet Lili, who was at the time 11-1/2, developed a "sore" on the very edge of her lip about this time last year. It was diagnosed as unpigmented malignant melenoma. My vet explained in great detail and it was very scary, as it is a cancer that doesn't have a great prognosis. In mid-January a large piece was removed from Lili's lip (I cried BIG tears over that) and the report was that they got everything. I chose not to have the cancer staged, as there wasn't much more we could do and I didn't want to put her through anything more. She has a crooked little smile now, but she is still beautiful to all of us who love her! She recently had a check-up and there is no sign of anything. I had been told that she probably had 12-18 months to live and like Meggie's mom, I want to keep her forever! She is full of energy, plays like a puppy and seems perfectly healthy. I am wondering if anyone else out there has dealt with this and has had a dog that beat the odds and lived a good length of time after being treated for this cancer.

Thanks ~ and Happy Holidays to all!
~ Memlili


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have no experience with this but wanted to say congratulation to Lili for fighting like a champ. So nice to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have any experience with that cancer, but I have lost two dogs to cancer. My only advice is to do whatever you think it right for Lili. I don't know where you live, however if you live anywhere near a university veterinary medical teaching hospital it would be a good move to have specialists there check her out and give a second opinion and/or treatment plan.

She may have a crooked smile, but I'll bet it gives her such character.:wavey:


----------



## memlili (Mar 16, 2006)

I think Lil is still beautiful and I am posting a photo so that if anyone else faces this they can see how she looks. I was worried that the surgery would leave her terribly disfigured, but my vet has cared for Lil since she was a baby and loves her dearly. She worked really hard to make it as minimal as possible while still getting all the cancer. I think she did a pretty good job!
~ Memlili


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lil is a white faced beauty with plenty of spark in her eyes.



memlili said:


> I think Lil is still beautiful and I am posting a photo so that if anyone else faces this they can see how she looks. I was worried that the surgery would leave her terribly disfigured, but my vet has cared for Lil since she was a baby and loves her dearly. She worked really hard to make it as minimal as possible while still getting all the cancer. I think she did a pretty good job!
> ~ Memlili


----------



## forthelovefomax (Dec 22, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I love the crooked smile, it gives her a thoughtful look.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

memlili said:


> I think Lil is still beautiful and I am posting a photo so that if anyone else faces this they can see how she looks. I was worried that the surgery would leave her terribly disfigured, but my vet has cared for Lil since she was a baby and loves her dearly. She worked really hard to make it as minimal as possible while still getting all the cancer. I think she did a pretty good job!
> ~ Memlili


Lili is beautiful, I just want to give her a big kiss. keep fighting sweet girl. a true beauty inside and out. Denise


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh she is just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is beautiful and glad she's doing good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience with this, but I do know that there's a vaccination available only to veterinary oncologists which has had excellent success in preventing the recurrence of the cancer. You might want to contact a veterinary oncologist and ask about it.
I think she's just gorgeous!
A customer of mine had a beagle mix with oral malignant melanoma. It was removed once, and grew back quickly. She then took the dog to an oncologist, where they removed it a second time and then they did 4 radiation treatments on the dog. 
The dog lived another 3 years and finally died at the age of 18-1/2, of totally unrelated causes.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your Lili is just gorgeous and looks like she is doing the Elvis smile. She is a very brave girl and that just give her alittle more character. I dont have any experience with that type of cancer but wanted to welcome you and Lili and hope she will not have anymore problems and can beat it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a beautiful smile on you're sweet Lil, glad she is going good.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Lili is doing well and is just beautiful, sorry I have no experience with this type of cancer to offer you. Welcome to you both.


----------



## chaseisace (Nov 4, 2008)

Lili is beautiful plain and simple ....just beautiful..

Tomorrow Chase (aged 13.5) (see my other post) is having a tumour removed for the second time from inside his lip. It is risky and I have agonised over this decision, but.....I agonised twelve months ago when it first appeared and I have been so pleased that i decided to go ahead with it...we have had a bonus 12 months together...

The right decision is your decision..good luck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lili and Chase....*

*Memlili:*
Lil is just beautiful and if you hadn't posted here about her having it removed, I would never have noticed anything. Praying for Lili and you!!

*Chaseisace:* Please let us know how Chase dog does. I will be praying especially hard.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aww, she is beautiful! I am so glad thingsshe has made a wonderful recovery. I'm sure you worry every day, but enjoy every day, too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, Your girl looks great. I think her lip looks fine too. I hope she continues to beat the odds and live an active senior life. 

My Sam had a melanoma removed from his lip when he was 11 years old, April of '06. The margins were clear and the prognosis was 'No Guarantee.' My vet explained that this cancer tended to hide in the body and could reappear. He lived until the following January but he also had other ailments. He suffered from epilepsy, which he was on pheno for, megaesophagus, a neurological condition that slowed his gait, and arthritis. 


On Friday morning he went outside just like every other morning. I noticed water on the foyer floor... he'd had a drink of water before lying down the night before and I think he coughed this water up which aspirated into his lungs. He wobbled a little when he peed, came in and laid down. He didn't move for a few hours and I became concerned so I took him to the Vet. They diagnosed pneumonia and gave antibiotics. I slept by his side Friday night and he slept peacefully but still sounded a little raspy. I took him back to the Vet on Saturday. He was worse...now both lungs were involved. My Vet sent me to the ER Vet for xrays. My world changed then....He was dying. He had double pneumonia, a tumor behind his heart, something had eaten away his ribcage, and his throat was completely paralyzed. The ER VET thought he had multiple things going on at once...Stroke, Cancer, and the megaesophagus caused pneumonia. He was stabilized and hydrated. We brought him home with an appt to see our Vet on Monday morning. I wanted him to go the Bridge in a place that he loved and he loved going to the Vet. We spent Sunday saying Good Bye. He was alert and comfortable. He wasn't able to swallow, so I moistened a cloth, froze it, and let him suck on it. He really enjoyed this. He had another peaceful night but by early Monday morning I could see that he was struggling to breathe. I called the Vet and moved up his appt. It realy did happen this quickly. A blessing for Sam but hard on us.

Up until THAT Friday, Sam had been having a rejuvenation period that had started in September of '06. He was happy, a tad slower but still active, & enjoying life like he had in his younger days.


We're not sure what took Sam actually. The paralyzed throat prevented further medical help and the Dr's couldn't say that the tumor was from the melanoma. They were thinking lymphoma and couldn't tell without a biopsy if the tumor or ribcage damage was from lymphoma or melanoma.

I hope this isn't too confusing...I'm crying and having a hard time seeing through my tears. It's been almost 2 years and I still miss my Wise Old Man.


----------

